#ubuntu-hn 2011-08-31
<Itxshell> buenas darkness51_
<darkness51_> Itxshell: buenas noches
#ubuntu-hn 2011-09-01
<Itxshell> buenas noches a todos en la sala
<Itxshell> buenas mayonek
